# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Zelfmutilatie en zelfmoordneigingen

## BezorgdeAnn

Hallo, mijn vriend is gescheiden en ziet zijn kinderen amper. Zijn dochter van 18 brengt zichzelf regelmatig snijwonden toe en dreigt met zelfmoord. Mijn vriend is erg bang dat ze het ook echt een keer ten uitvoer zal brengen. Dit levert de nodige spanningen tussen ons op. Mijn vraag is nu: hoe zou hij hier het beste mee om kunnen gaan? Hij wil met haar praten, maar krijgt daar niet zo makkelijk de kans voor.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo BezorgdeAnn,

He vervelend dat je vriend zijn kinderen amper zien en dat zijn dochter problemen heeft en dat dat spanningen oplevert!
Zoals in topic "Zelfmoord  :Frown: " valt te lezen zijn het vaak degenen die niks laten merken die zelfmoord plegen en dat degenen die in zichzelf snijden en roepen dat ze zelfmoord gaan plegen vaak om aandacht vragen. Kan ook zijn dat ze in zichzelf snijd zodat ze tijdelijk de pijn niet hoeft te voelen die ze anders wel zou voelen....
Houdt de moeder van je vriends kinderen het contact tegen of willen de kinderen geen contact?
Deed de dochter al zichzelf besnijden voordat haar ouders uit elkaar waren?
Is er een omgangsregeling voor de kinderen? 
Ik denk dat je vriend als hij zijn dochter ziet het beste kan vragen wat er is, waar ze mee zit en haar gerust stellen dat hij van haar houdt en dat het niet haar schuld is dat haar ouders uit elkaar zijn. 
Heel veel sterkte en succes in elk geval!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

